# Confused about Leasing



## lonewoolf (Nov 21, 2005)

I paid nothing upfront to lease the R15. Why do people pay $99 to LEASE a R16?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

That is their lease upgrade fee. You probably didn't pay anything upfront for your R15 because that was the hardware rebate (free) at your time of signup.

Justin


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

You got a deal. They don't offer that so much anymore. You still pay for the box, but you don't get to own it.


----------



## ncguy68 (Mar 22, 2006)

If I pay $99 for the receiver they can call it a lease all they want, but they are not getting it back until they refund the $99. When pressed on this issue you get to keep it.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I didn't "press" them on the issue at all and have 1 DVR and 2 regular receivers that have been deactivated for over a year. They just never asked for them back.

Technically, though, DirecTV owns them.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Indeed..............


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

ncguy68 said:


> If I pay $99 for the receiver they can call it a lease all they want, but they are not getting it back until they refund the $99. When pressed on this issue you get to keep it.


Good luck with that.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ncguy68 said:


> If I pay $99 for the receiver they can call it a lease all they want, but they are not getting it back until they refund the $99. When pressed on this issue you get to keep it.


So the next time you lease a car, make sure you don't return it to the dealership at the end of the lease term until they refund you all your lease payments.

- Merg


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

ncguy68 said:


> If I pay $99 for the receiver they can call it a lease all they want, but they are not getting it back until they refund the $99. When pressed on this issue you get to keep it.


Good luck with that, is right.
"When pressed on this issue", if you don't return it, you will be charged a heavy fee, and no, you don't "get to keep it". And you don't get your money back; I don't get why this is so difficult to understand.

D* Lease Agreement (colored emphasis is mine):


> *RETURN OF DIRECTV EQUIPMENT.* If you cease to be DIRECTV's customer for any reason (whether voluntarily or involuntarily) or if you decide to disconnect/cancel/terminate your DVR service or HD Access fee (if you are leasing a DVR or HD Receiver), you must call DIRECTV within seven (7) days after the termination of your DIRECTV programming services, DVR service or HD Access fee, as applicable, to (i) make arrangements for DIRECTV to pick up all your DIRECTV equipment; or (ii) obtain information from DIRECTV necessary to arrange for a ground or air freight service to pick up and deliver all of your DIRECTV equipment to DIRECTV. You acknowledge that the DIRECTV equipment belongs to DIRECTV and the DIRECTV equipment, including the access card inserted into each receiver, must be returned to DIRECTV in good working order, normal wear and tear excepted. In the event that all of the DIRECTV equipment is not returned to DIRECTV within thirty (30) days of the termination of your DIRECTV programming services or is damaged when it is returned to DIRECTV, you agree to pay DIRECTV the sum of $55 per each DIRECTV standard receiver; $200 for each DIRECTV DVR Receiver; $240 for each DIRECTV HD Receiver; or $470 for each DIRECTV HD DVR Receiver that is not returned to DIRECTV or that is damaged when it is returned to DIRECTV as compensation for a portion of the expenses incurred by DIRECTV in establishing your account and providing you the DIRECTV equipment for your use. Visit DIRECTV.com or call 1-800-531-5000 for details.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

They expect some people to do that. They'll just sell the debt to a collection agency and report it to the credit agencies.


----------



## ncguy68 (Mar 22, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Good luck with that.


It was not hard to do. I still have the receiver. The guy I talked to said sending the old DVR back was optional. I know of a friend who has several R15's that Directv replaced and he never returned the old receivers. They have never been to strict on returns.


----------



## ncguy68 (Mar 22, 2006)

Kheldar said:


> Good luck with that, is right.
> "When pressed on this issue", if you don't return it, you will be charged a heavy fee, and no, you don't "get to keep it". And you don't get your money back; I don't get why this is so difficult to understand.
> 
> D* Lease Agreement (colored emphasis is mine):


I'm still a Directv customer. Guess that is why I did not have to send it back.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

ncguy68 said:


> I'm still a Directv customer. Guess that is why I did not have to send it back.


You might want to check your bill and see if the receiver really _has_ been disconnected. If not, you'll still pay the lease fee and won't receive the FedEx return package from D*.

And no, even if you still are a D* customer, you must return any leased receivers you are no longer using.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have read a number of posts where D* didn't want an SD DVR back. I doubt they would let you keep and HD DVR.

But the real question is "Who cares?" Why would you want to keep the box if it is not active. It won't do anything. Perhaps you need a pretty silver doorstop? If you go with Dish or cable and come back in a couple years there is going to be something new and better available.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

MountainMan10 said:


> I have read a number of posts where D* didn't want an SD DVR back. I doubt they would let you keep and HD DVR.
> 
> But the real question is "Who cares?" Why would you want to keep the box if it is not active. It won't do anything. Perhaps you need a pretty silver doorstop? If you go with Dish or cable and come back in a couple years there is going to be something new and better available.


You might want to hang on to it because you might want to add service to another room, and if you paid 99 bucks to lease it then another 99 say in six or so months to get one back, seems a little goofy.


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

I got mine off Ebay.

Who owns it?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ktk0117 said:


> I got mine off Ebay.
> 
> Who owns it?


It depends on when the person that sold it to you received it themselves (or how they obtained it). Starting in May 2006, DirecTV went to the lease-model for their receivers. Any receivers "purchased" after that time are actually leased. The exception to that is if a customer had an owned receiver and it was replaced using their Protection Plan.

The easiest way to find out if the receiver is leased is to call up DirecTV and provide them with the serial number. They will be able to tell you if it is leased or otherwise.

- Merg


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I though it was king of like cellphones. Where you can own it ONLY at the end of your contract date. Is this wrong?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

MountainMan10 said:


> But the real question is "Who cares?" Why would you want to keep the box if it is not active. It won't do anything. Perhaps you need a pretty silver doorstop? If you go with Dish or cable and come back in a couple years there is going to be something new and better available.


As long as you disconect the satelite inputs before you deactivate it, you can still watch the stored recordings.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

qwerty said:


> As long as you disconect the satelite inputs before you deactivate it, you can still watch the stored recordings.


Okay, but after you watch all your shows, then it is worth nothing to you if you leave D*.


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

check ebay. Not worth nothing.

Also, worth something if you leave DTV and come back later.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

With regard to ebay, if it is leased you are not allowed to sell it and whoever buys it will not be able to activate it. If you are buying on ebay (or any auction site), be sure to get the receiver ID (RID) number and check with DirecTV to make sure the unit can be activated.

If you leave DirecTV and decide to come back later, depending on how long you were away you may be sitting there with an obsolete receiver that is of very little or no use.

Carl


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> If you leave DirecTV and decide to come back later, depending on how long you were away you may be sitting there with an obsolete receiver that is of very little or no use.
> 
> Carl


Unless you need a HDD upgrade on your computer.


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

carl6 said:


> With regard to ebay, if it is leased you are not allowed to sell it and whoever buys it will not be able to activate it. If you are buying on ebay (or any auction site), be sure to get the receiver ID (RID) number and check with DirecTV to make sure the unit can be activated.
> 
> If you leave DirecTV and decide to come back later, depending on how long you were away you may be sitting there with an obsolete receiver that is of very little or no use.
> 
> Carl


When I gave ebay as an example of receiver value, I was speaking of receivers in general, not leased receivers in specific. I'm not suggesting anyone buy/sell a leased unit.

To my knowledge, there are no receivers that directv has ever put out of service.


----------



## gvocks (Sep 13, 2007)

Kheldar said:


> You might want to check your bill and see if the receiver really _has_ been disconnected. If not, you'll still pay the lease fee and won't receive the FedEx return package from D*.
> 
> And no, even if you still are a D* customer, you must return any leased receivers you are no longer using.


One of the times when DirecTV replaced my R15 because of problems I was a little slow sending the old one back. They charged my account something over $200.00. When I finally sent the old one back a credit for that amount showed up on my account.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> Okay, but after you watch all your shows, then it is worth nothing to you if you leave D*.


Maybe to you and me, but my kids are quite happy watching the same cartoons & movies hundreds of times. And that's all the less disk space they need on my active DVR's.


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

I just got a r16 with directv movers connection for basically $1. They could not offer me the free r16 but they would let me buy one and reimburse me through billing. I acually saved money if they would have had one it would have been $20 for shipping and handling. Funny thing I replaced my tivo for this and it was leased but they said they did not want it back.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

jdmac29 said:


> I just got a r16 with directv movers connection for basically $1. They could not offer me the free r16 but they would let me buy one and reimburse me through billing. I acually saved money if they would have had one it would have been $20 for shipping and handling. Funny thing I replaced my tivo for this and it was leased but they said they did not want it back.


I thought "Mover's Connection" just allowed you to take all of your receivers to your new house and DirecTV will send an installer to put in a new dish (for a $20 S & H charge and a new 2 year commitment, of course).

How did you get them to upgrade your receiver as part of this program?


----------

